# Guess what im getting!



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

HeHeHE.......there is a custom body fabrication shop in australia, that deals strickly with 240sx/pulsar//g20.........and they have a bad ass body kit for our cars "with a little moding" but not much at all, actually all you have to do is switch your headlights to the japan spec n15, and fenders...and the will fit directly to your car...newayz...the bodykit looks soooooo clean and tight...and there custom made out of carbon fiber.......and im gonna GET ONE!!!!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

gotta a piture to show us ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

yes....how do i post pictures?????? 
its sux b/c the dude sent me an email of the bodykit on an n15 station wagon body ( still the same front and sides though!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

posted for CiVicEaTin200sX:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what could make this better...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

hahaha...yep...well when my car gets outa the shop, ill have intercooler...so this shit will look so damn tight on my car......

what do you guys all think about this bodykit????


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like it. I think it'd be origional AND it looks sharp. Definately needs a FMIC in there, that makes it look mean. Other than that I think it'll be a great kit. Cant wait to see pics of it on your car.

how much was it to buy and how much to ship if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

well im giving all my info on having my secret kit, but yea ill tell ya 

for sides/front/grill its $2500 shipped!


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

that looks FREAKIN tight.....if they only had pulsar hatchback in the United States.....I can only dream about it..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*wow*



CiVicEaTin200sX said:


> *well im giving all my info on having my secret kit, but yea ill tell ya
> 
> for sides/front/grill its $2500 shipped! *



first of all... that kit is amazing. ur gonna revolutionize the B14's. and second... thats a shit load of money, but u know what? u only live once.  mad props on ur ride (in the near future)


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

yes true, its alot of money...BUT, if i can round up 30 ppl who will go in and buy these kits, we can get them for $1800!......

Damn it looks so tight!....Im still thinking if i would even want to tell everyone were to get it, just think that shit is off the chain, and nobody else in america has it, b/c the dude said he has only made 3 of them, and there all outa our sight "USA"

Also there CARBON FIBER, and hand made....not so cheap if you think about it!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got a better plan. Well, go to Australlia, kidnap the makers of these kits and put them to work here in the US.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

hahaha....good idea, ill get the reservations, for the planes!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

wows..for that price i can drop a turbo engine.. and actually make the car fast not just look fast....*RICE*


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

lol...you calling me rice????? dude, hahaha, i have an sr20det "T"
TURBO...my car is FAST......Now that kit isnt really that rice, just a lasrge mouth the allow better flow to my intercooler......

So watch what you call "RICE", or who!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, say uncle, say uncle.....

OWN3D...by a DET, LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

lol...yep....I hate "HATERS" or people who assume. You know what i mean?

LoL ....


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

CiVicEaTin200sX those are $2500 well spent nice looking car man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

thanx...lol but there not mine yet....but yes i agree its well worth $2500


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

too bad that kit isnt rice..... that kit looks tight the only one in the US now thats something to claim.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

What kinda SR20DET did you swap in?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you might need the hood as well.

And about $2000.00 in body work, as none of those parts (lights, hood, fenders) just bolt up to the B14.

Looks nice though....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *wows..for that price i can drop a turbo engine.. and actually make the car fast not just look fast....*RICE* *


You got owned. I recommend that if you're so worried about 'rice,' you stay out of the cosmetic section.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Its a gorgeous car,
But after all the money and the drop how will you drive it. It wil basically be unrepairable. Still, its gorgeous.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok as of my sr20det swap, its still in the shop getting put in, its been in for little over a week now, Its an SR20DET Blue Bird!

Oh and i dont see how i got owned, see how im not just looking fast, my car is fast, and as well going to look damn good!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo was referring to Sr20kidD. I think seth is a bit right though, That's a low front bumper. I hope you got really stiff springs b/c with a DET, there's no fun in driving like a granny ;D.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

well after i take a much closer look into it, im deciding on not purchasing the kit, i have to much money just trying to finish up my swap. And after that, i think im going to look into turbo upgrade.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Much props for trying to be different....This kit with your DET--Id hate to be anywhere near U

IM just glad you're way up in North Florida and IM down SOuth...

BUt I hope that with this kit the car wont be a everyday ride cuz it would cost U some serious $$$$ to get it fixed or a part replaced--oh and make sure U are prepared for wut It might cost to get the kit on too...

GOOD LUCK and ofcourse post pics....


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

yea, well im still thinking that everyone has thrown me some good things to think about, and after thinking im not sure if im going to go through with it now!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

are you doing a straight BB swap with same T25 turbo injectors and fuel pump? Did u get anything else cause if y dont do the kit you could get around 220whp at 9 psi and maybe even 400+ at 18psi or higher........turbos like cams


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

yes bb swap with t25.....everything is stock of as right now, any info. on some things i should change?????


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *posted for CiVicEaTin200sX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I prefer our drift.. the mouth adn sides on that is too large IMHO!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

CiVicEaTin200sX said:


> *yes bb swap with t25.....everything is stock of as right now, any info. on some things i should change????? *


ya get this!!!!

JWT ECU 
Cobra MAF 
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold 
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage III .63 A/R turbine housing and .50 A/R 50trim 
compressor housing 
MSD 50lb/hr injectors 
FTF or JWT fuel rail 
HKS or TiAL Wastegate 
HKS, Greddy, TiAL BOV 
Walbro or 300ZX TT Fuel pump 
Electronic Boost Controller (People seem to like the Greddy Profec B around 
here) 
2.5 inch Downpipe should be ok, bigger is better though 
3 inch exhaust 
Strong Clutch, equivalent to ACT ExtremePP with HD Disk 
Large Spearco Intercooler 

If you are looking to reaplace your front tires every other week, here is a good ~400HP Setup, this is the limit of the stock bottom end: 

now this is for a stock DE but you get the idea
taken from www.sr20deforum.com

and for shits and giggles heres this one

MoTeC Engine management (AEM has a cool one coming out soon!) 
3 Bar MAP sensor 
Custom Equal length exhaust manifold 
HKS 50mm SS Wastegate 
TIAL BOV 
Very large turbo, something like a T78, or T88 
4inch open downpipe 
JWT C1 cams 
JWT Spring and Titanium retainers 
Custom Fuel Rail with 8 injectors 
Aeromotive 1000HP fuel pump 
Massive Air to Water Intercooler 
Aquamist Water Injection 
Custom Intake manifold with large plenum 
Custom Spec 7.5:1 pistons 
Titanium Rods 
JUN Stroker Kit 
DPR Headwork 
Enlarged Valves 
MSD 7A Ignition


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

holly shit dude. I WANT!!! 400HP, wow! How much am i looking to spend to achieve 400hp?????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bout $8,000 after the engine swap. Maybe more


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

dang nvm, 2 much for me!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, you have to gradually work up. JWT ECU is the best thing to do FIRST. Then work on fuel and monitering devices, after that, you'll polly want ignition, exhaust/downipe, upgraded turbo, better IC, manifold, cams, and so on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

yes very true, well 1997 ga16de when we take a trip to VA this summer  hahah ill start my shopping, lol....cya later bud!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

CiVicEaTin200sX said:


> *lol...you calling me rice????? dude, hahaha, i have an sr20det "T"
> TURBO...my car is FAST......Now that kit isnt really that rice, just a lasrge mouth the allow better flow to my intercooler......
> 
> So watch what you call "RICE", or who! *


no stOOpid fool.. i was saying that buying a kit to make your car look fast is rice..


sam your right .. i should stay out this section.. lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

lol dumb ass, he said i should stay out of this section....
Oh and not our fault everyone thought u said i was rice, you staited wrong....lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wouldn't say a bodykit is rice, that's like saying a spoiler is rice (spoiler not wing), or a grille is rice, or crystal headlamps/corners are rice. sometimes people wanna make their car look good.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *no stOOpid fool.. i was saying that buying a kit to make your car look fast is rice..
> 
> 
> sam your right .. i should stay out this section.. lol *


Knock it off, alright? Let him do his thing, damn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

Very good point 1997 GA.....Thanks SAMO!!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *posted for CiVicEaTin200sX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*drool* wish i could get that


----------

